# Hunter X-CORE with Motion Activate Sensors



## beyeriii (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to add a motion sensor to my Hunter X-CORE 400 for the purpose of animal control.

It would be nice use the motion sensor in conjunction with a night sensor or timer 
to only turn on the sprinklers if there is motion at night time.

A Google search found some dedicated devices to do this but I would rather turn on the sprinklers and also not have to use a garden hose.

Any suggestions as to how to do this are appreciated.

Thanks


----------

